# Ft.anahuac



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Any reports on that side?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Thieves breaking into and stealing parts off people's vehicles.....about the only report I have heard.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fished it Sunday with live skrimps and arties. Caught 2 reds and a convict on the live and a single spec on a tail. Was hoping for some flatties....nuttin.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Been there Saturday from sunrise to Midday. Used arts. Got one undersized flounder, few rat reds and dink specks. Even walked to Trinity mouth. Nothing. There were quite a lot of boaters -- they had decent success.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

There is a sheriff deputy that lives right there in the park. Why they cant figure out a way to deter the thieves is beyond me.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> There is a sheriff deputy that lives right there in the park. Why they cant figure out a way to deter the thieves is beyond me.


Yea, you figure with free rent and a paycheck to do your job, it be something to actually patrol.

At least the one at McCollum does his.


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Gonna hit it up i the morning with that outgoing tide.


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Fishin slow,5 dinks all on live shrimp.


----------

